
Patent Attorneys - donlaw

======
donlaw
I'm wondering if there are any YC companies out there who have hired a patent
attorney? I need a web/software focused patent attorney and am looking for a
good reference... thanks!

~~~
chandrab
Where are you located? You can give my patent atty (and friend) a call, I've
used him for 10+ years and done at least 10 applications with him. His name is
David Powsner with Nutter, McCellan in
Boston.(<http://www.nutter.com/attorneys.php?AttorneyID=110).> Great guy,
friendly and very knowledgeable. If you do email him, tell him chandra
referred you.

~~~
donlaw
in Boston, thanks for the referral... I'll shoot him an email now...

